# Working



## Div59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all.... Getting fed up working stupid hours in the UK and am thinking of moving out to my house near Roccaspinalveti. How easy is it to get casual work or even permanent work if in the right field such as Health, Safety and Environmental consultant?
Any comments would be good
Br
Div59


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all: how well do you speak Italian?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Div59 said:


> Hi all.... Getting fed up working stupid hours in the UK and am thinking of moving out to my house near Roccaspinalveti. How easy is it to get casual work or even permanent work if in the right field such as Health, Safety and Environmental consultant?
> Any comments would be good
> Br
> Div59


to be honest not easy espechaly where your house is as for health and safety it does not exist in abruzzo well not much 
but come for a long holiday have a look round and ask about work


----------

